# Good DSP for under $300



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

I'm sure this is beating a dead horse, but I've been trying doing a ton of research (new into car audio). Most of the discussions on these have been from years past, and audio equipment seems to have a higher inflation rate than the US in the past 15 years combined... I am building my system from the ground up, and the DSP is where I'm starting since I intend on keeping the factory radio (2015 Civic EX Sedan). I've been eyeing a few units, but I'd like to see what the audio world thinks of them:

MiniDSP 6x8
Dayton DSP-408
Rockford DSR1
Kicker Front Row

I know each have their own pros and cons (no EQ, not user friendly, etc...), but I'd like a decent DSP without smashing my budget SQ build. And by SQ, I mean daily driven, love for music SQ; not the going into competition or dropping $5K plus on my build SQ. Thank you all in advance for the help!

Also, the overall goal of this final build is stealth, complete system for under $1,200. I already have a Rockford P2D4 run off of an R500X1D that I've had for a couple of years.


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

Just realized this didn't post in the build section as I intended; can anyone move this for me please?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Codyashi said:


> Just realized this didn't post in the build section as I intended; can anyone move this for me please?


Of the ones you listed, the MiniDSP is the winner, runner up would be the Dayton.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

That's a tight budget for a complete system with speakers, amps, and DSP's. I have a Zapco DC REF 650.6 I'm looking to sell in the near future. That could run an entire 3 way front stage with built in DSP. It would be cheap enough to allow you to upgrade your front drivers. Wouldn't do anything for your sub though...

I agree that the miniDSP is a good solution if looking for an external DSP.

Ge0


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

As long as you're keeping things simple, it's easily done. I've done systems including deck, amp, component set, sub, and wiring for less. The key to it is simplicity and humbleness while being logical. Sounds philosophical, but trust.... many here take things way overboard. You can do it.

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

I'll just be running an active two way in the front, I'm not trying to go full throttle. Plus, if I was going to run three way, I'd want a stacked setup on my A pillar - which is just screaming for someone to smash my window open lol. The plan is to use a Zapco ST-4X SQ to run the fronts; I think the Rockford setup will suffice for the sub, it's sweet bass without blowing the trunk open.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> That's a tight budget for a complete system with speakers, amps, and DSP's. I have a Zapco DC REF 650.6 I'm looking to sell in the near future. That could run an entire 3 way front stage with built in DSP. It would be cheap enough to allow you to upgrade your front drivers. Wouldn't do anything for your sub though...
> 
> I agree that the miniDSP is a good solution if looking for an external DSP.
> 
> Ge0


Those are pretty cool amps Ge0...it only they weren't the size of a football field or if I was still driving one of my old trucks, I'd probably still run them.

OP, buying something used, but of good quality might make it easier to reach your goal while staying within your budget.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Active 2-way on a budget is easy as long as you can deal with s few minor issues. If fairly inexpensive component sets like JBL and others can pull it off, you can too even if it means using the same components actively crossed. Several of those sets don't even have a low pass filter on the mid.. they roll off naturally. Starting with drivers that don't need a lot of manipulation is one key to cutting costs... at least for them. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## captainbuff (Mar 11, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> The key to it is simplicity and *<humility>* while being logical.


Whoooaaaa dude...,most excellent!
lol just having a chuckle man. not intending to be a deuce or anything! I am interested as to where you believe humility would be a key? I am an Engineer so 'logical simplicity' makes perfect sense 


Bayboy said:


> Active 2-way on a budget is easy as long as you can deal with s few minor issues.


Logic and simplicity just left, Why go active if you are on a budget? Passive will make your life a lot easier and allow you to spend your coin on as few items as possible (therefore allowing you to *possibly *buy better quality versions of those items). Just a thought mate, all the best 
Peace


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I know that you said under $300, but if you were able to get that up to $499, you could get a MiniDSP 8x12 v2.0 - which would also give you the ability to add DiracLive at a later time if/when desired.

It is significantly more than your $300 budget though... Maybe try to find a used one? I just think it's a pretty good upgrade over the 6x8 - especially since you can add DiracLive later if you wanted to.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Are you installing any sound deadening? I know it's unlikely but still interesting in a build with a tight budget like this one.


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

The Italian said:


> Are you installing any sound deadening? I know it's unlikely but still interesting in a build with a tight budget like this one.


The trunk is already done due to the sub, I would just have to do the doors in the front.. I can get enough Noico 80 mil and red foam to do both doors for under $130.


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

captainbuff said:


> Whoooaaaa dude...,most excellent!
> lol just having a chuckle man. not intending to be a deuce or anything! I am interested as to where you believe humility would be a key? I am an Engineer so 'logical simplicity' makes perfect sense
> 
> Logic and simplicity just left, Why go active if you are on a budget? Passive will make your life a lot easier and allow you to spend your coin on as few items as possible (therefore allowing you to *possibly *buy better quality versions of those items). Just a thought mate, all the best
> Peace


Because I want to use seperate components. Some of the speakers I like have tweeters that play too harsh or are too big to fit behind the factory grill; and if I run different tweeters, I don't want to worry about the crossover being compatible.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Not quite under budget but close. ADDSP68

and if you are really on a tight budget. ADDSP46


----------



## captainbuff (Mar 11, 2017)

Codyashi said:


> Because I want to use seperate components. Some of the speakers I like have tweeters that play too harsh or are too big to fit behind the factory grill; and if I run different tweeters, I don't want to worry about the crossover being compatible.


Fair enough! Maybe try one of the amplifier/DSP combos...? I only suggest that as it sounds like you have a good idea what you want to do; and a stringent list of requirements for a build doesn't play well with 'budget'. I think most of us have been there...
All good man, best of luck


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

JCsAudio said:


> Not quite under budget but close. ADDSP68
> 
> and if you are really on a tight budget. ADDSP46


That ADDSP46 looks nice for the price; I've never heard of Audio Dynamics, are they a good brand? It looks like it has a slightly higher output voltage than the MiniDSP, and all I really need are four inputs. My civic only has four output channels anyways, so it would work well for my setup. Thank you for the link!


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

captainbuff said:


> Fair enough! Maybe try one of the amplifier/DSP combos...? I only suggest that as it sounds like you have a good idea what you want to do; and a stringent list of requirements for a build doesn't play well with 'budget'. I think most of us have been there...
> All good man, best of luck


I've thought about that, but a lot of those are really high for the good ones ($700+). I've run the Audio Control LC2i on my sub, and I've been nothing but happy with it. I assume all of their equipment is on the same level of quality, but you definitely pay for it! That's why I really love this forum; so many people from so many levels of audio, and a TON of input and support no matter how much money you have to spend.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Codyashi said:


> That ADDSP46 looks nice for the price; I've never heard of Audio Dynamics, are they a good brand? It looks like it has a slightly higher output voltage than the MiniDSP, and all I really need are four inputs. My civic only has four output channels anyways, so it would work well for my setup. Thank you for the link!


They're supposed to be a good quality product, but I have my doubts. They used to have some feature on their lower tier (ADK and ADMK) amps that made them sound like they had more power, they had some fancy name for it, but it was a compression circuit. As for what they are now, they say their premium amps (ADP and ADMP) are designed by Stephen Mantz of Zed Audio, so that seems very good, and they seem to be very up-front with the specs.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a MiniDSP that I can sell you for cheap...


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

ckirocz28 said:


> They're supposed to be a good quality product, but I have my doubts. They used to have some feature on their lower tier (ADK and ADMK) amps that made them sound like they had more power, they had some fancy name for it, but it was a compression circuit. As for what they are now, they say their premium amps (ADP and ADMP) are designed by Stephen Mantz of Zed Audio, so that seems very good, and they seem to be very up-front with the specs.


I've seen some of their subs on the Hexibase channel, and he seems to be a pretty legit dude. I'm really going to have to consider the AD DSP, since it's output voltage is a little higher than MiniDSP; it would help take some stress off of the amps.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Codyashi said:


> That ADDSP46 looks nice for the price; I've never heard of Audio Dynamics, are they a good brand? It looks like it has a slightly higher output voltage than the MiniDSP, and all I really need are four inputs. My civic only has four output channels anyways, so it would work well for my setup. Thank you for the link!


Thought you might like that. I don’t have experience with Audio Dynamics but they seem legitimate. AudioX sells that brand and some shops in my area do too. I think it has the most desirable features given the price point and I think the same build house that builds the Dayton 408 makes this too. I purchased one of the very first Dayton 408 DSP’s that came out I think two years ago now and it’s still going strong and gets used every day in the wife’s daily driver.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

I was going to go with a Dayton 408 but the lack of constant stock swayed me to the Mini DSP 6x8


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

captainbuff said:


> Whoooaaaa dude...,most excellent!
> lol just having a chuckle man. not intending to be a deuce or anything! I am interested as to where you believe humility would be a key? I am an Engineer so 'logical simplicity' makes perfect sense
> 
> Logic and simplicity just left, Why go active if you are on a budget? Passive will make your life a lot easier and allow you to spend your coin on as few items as possible (therefore allowing you to *possibly *buy better quality versions of those items). Just a thought mate, all the best
> Peace


No. It didn't leave, you're just keeping your mind closed. The cost to go active has never been cheaper than it is now. Considering the fact that if one is using a stock headunit with little to no sound shaping capabilities most likely, then you're not only at the mercy of low cost component set response issues, but those of untamed vehicle acoustics as well. To make the most of any low cost upgrade, the power of sound shaping tools are essential. 

Even if staying passive is a must, what will be used to maximize response and output? 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## captainbuff (Mar 11, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> No. It didn't leave, you're just keeping your mind closed.


My mind is fairly open mate...I am here to learn and to help people if I can. I don't mind being shown a complete idiot; as long as I learn something from it.


Bayboy said:


> The cost to go active has never been cheaper than it is now.


Really? I will concede this point...Australian resident mate...I can't speak for what the US economy is like! If indeed prices are dropping and gear is cheap then that makes a big difference when the word 'budget' comes into play...good for you guys!


Bayboy said:


> Considering the fact that if one is using a stock headunit with little to no sound shaping capabilities most likely, then you're not only at the mercy of low cost component set response issues, but those of untamed vehicle acoustics as well. To make the most of any low cost upgrade, the power of sound shaping tools are essential.


That statement really applies to all builds. Regardless I agree; and I believe that's why the OP is after a DSP. I am all for DSP's if they are within 'budget' parameters.


Bayboy said:


> Even if staying passive is a must, what will be used to maximize response and output?


Amplifiers.

Peace man...I'm not trying to start a beef up with anyone...but some of those statements seem a little arbitrary.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Even if staying passive is a must, what will be used to maximize response and output?





captainbuff said:


> Amplifiers.


Unless you are talking about a DSP equipped amplifier (and you obviously weren't based on your previous responses) an amplifier does nothing to address the "maximize response" portion of Bayboy's comment. 

I find it funny how many people love to jump onto DIYMA just to instigate contrarian debates. Bayboy's responses were thoughtful and helpful for the OP and people like him looking to "build on a budget." Can things be cut from the plan in order to reduce cost further? Of course. But the suggestion that removal of the DSP is where you should start, isn't just a differing opinion. It is flat out bad advice.


----------



## captainbuff (Mar 11, 2017)

rton20s said:


> Unless you are talking about a DSP equipped amplifier (and you obviously weren't based on your previous responses) an amplifier does nothing to address the "maximize response" portion of Bayboy's comment.
> 
> I find it funny how many people love to jump onto DIYMA just to instigate contrarian debates. Bayboy's responses were thoughtful and helpful for the OP and people like him looking to "build on a budget." Can things be cut from the plan in order to reduce cost further? Of course. But the suggestion that removal of the DSP is where you should start, isn't just a differing opinion. It is flat out bad advice.


Are you talking to me? 
I believe I have offered some assistance previously in this post (post #9, #15...); what advice have you offered here?
I previously suggested an amplifier/DSP combo in post number 15, and then in the post you just referenced was:


captainbuff said:


> I agree; and I believe that's why the OP is after a DSP. I am all for DSP's if they are within 'budget' parameters.


I have never suggested removing the DSP; I suggested running passive as an option TO ASSIST WITH REDUCING THE COST.

All I have done here is try to help. If it wasn't helpful then let me know where it wasn't so that I can learn something new; I will appreciate it! 
Giving no assistance to the OP and then bashing me about comments I didn't make is ******** bud.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure why you're thinking everyone is being combative when it is being shown that a mere headunit, amp, and passives aren't going to do much? If that doesn't fit your narrative... cool. They're all just suggestions... nobody is on here to win suggestion points/awards or whatever. At least I hope not. 

I still stand behind my point that it is cheap enough to include some type of response manipulation to make the best of what little money is invested. Whether it is a low tier deck containing crossovers, EQ, & T/A, inexpensive DSP units like Mini or Dayton, or as rton20s has suggested several times since their entering the market... Kicker Key amps which is a great alternative. Most of those suggestions will also enable going active. Factor in the cost of a 2 channel vs 4.... not a big difference.

Still, the fact remains, without some type of manipulation, you're at the mercy of vehicle acoustics combined with any response anomalies inherent to the speaker's design. In my experience, I'd rather have a way to manipulate the response and account for acoustics on an inexpensive but decent set than to have a supposedly esoteric set running straight up raw. Bose follows the same... 


But I digress. You're taking things left field which seems to be part of the latest trend here. My latest trend is hitting the "ignore" option. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## captainbuff (Mar 11, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> My latest trend is hitting the "ignore" option.


For the last time:
Everything that you have just written I have already said. I have never said that the OP shouldn't use a DSP. I said that using passive crossovers may be an idea for the OP if budget requires it. 
I am not here to win points or awards; I don't believe there are any...? Car audio is a hobby. If I can help some people then I will try; if what I say is proven wrong then I will admit it, apologise. and thank the person that corrected me.
I believe that would be called 'humility'...I feel like someone mentioned this in a comment recently...........maybe someone in post #8......
I'm also not here to waste my time. 'Ignore option' works for me mate.
Peace

OP: ignore all of this and come in with any queries or thoughts. Just continue your post on (if you want!) and completely ignore the last few comments. I AM HERE to help people if I can and will continue to do so.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

rton20s said:


> Unless you are talking about a DSP equipped amplifier (and you obviously weren't based on your previous responses) an amplifier does nothing to address the "maximize response" portion of Bayboy's comment.
> 
> *I find it funny how many people love to jump onto DIYMA just to instigate contrarian debates.* Bayboy's responses were thoughtful and helpful for the OP and people like him looking to "build on a budget." Can things be cut from the plan in order to reduce cost further? Of course. But the suggestion that removal of the DSP is where you should start, isn't just a differing opinion. It is flat out bad advice.


Umm - isn't this _exactly_ what _you_ just did!?! You weren't involved in this thread AT ALL until you felt the need to "jump onto DIYMA just to instigate contrarian debates". 

Just sayin....

The OP of this thread is obviously finding the posts by @captainbuff to be helpful as well as he has been expressing his thanks throughout the thread. Just because his input differs from someone elses doesn't make his input any less welcome or appreciated. There are usually multiple different ways to accomplish ones goals - I, for one, appreciate hearing the differing opinions - obviously, the OP does as well.


----------



## captainbuff (Mar 11, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> Umm - isn't this _exactly_ what _you_ just did!?! You weren't involved in this thread AT ALL until you felt the need to "jump onto DIYMA just to instigate contrarian debates".
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> The OP of this thread is obviously finding the posts by @captainbuff to be helpful as well as he has been expressing his thanks throughout the thread. Just because his input differs from someone elses doesn't make his input any less welcome or appreciated. There are usually multiple different ways to accomplish ones goals - I, for one, appreciate hearing the differing opinions - obviously, the OP does as well.


Appreciate the 'level headed' words mate...
I'll admit to getting a little pissed when I get called on stuff I haven't said by 'drop ins' who don't offer the OP anything useful and are just looking to stir up ****.
Gents - I don't really know what the issue is here - but for my part apologies for anything that I said that caused you to feel the need to react aggressively. That wasn't my intent.
I say that because there is a new guy here @Codyashi who is after some viewpoints on his potential install. That is what this post is for. Let's all focus our attention on helping the OP.
Peace guys....come on  

ps: This seems to happen a fair bit... @Holmz will put down a short comment that could be very helpful; but it gets lost amongst other comments! Mate (OP) I'd recommend skimming back to his post and having a chat with him. I don't know the man really well; but I've spoken with him enough to know he is a wealth of non egotistical information. He's just here to help people...difference being he REALLY knows his shizzle.
Peace bro


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

I appreciate the kind words, and I already made a comment.

(That sort implied that used gear makes it easier to stay on budget.)


----------



## Codyashi (May 24, 2019)

I appreciate everyone's help on this! After doing some more research, and looking through the numbers, I think I am going to go with the Audio Dynamics DSP. It's only $129, and it's just what I need. Thank you all for your suggestions, I truly appreciate it! When I'm ready for the next phase, I'll definitely jump on and get some more input (on a different thread ) Take care all!


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

@Codyashi, congrats on reaching a decision and let us know how it works out!


----------



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

Codyashi said:


> I appreciate everyone's help on this! After doing some more research, and looking through the numbers, I think I am going to go with the Audio Dynamics DSP. It's only $129, and it's just what I need. Thank you all for your suggestions, I truly appreciate it! When I'm ready for the next phase, I'll definitely jump on and get some more input (on a different thread ) Take care all!


@Codyashi, just checking in, knowing full well that circumstances can be odd for folks-- any build progress?

This thread has a wealth of info that I've found helpful in the search for a DSP to set up an active 3-way front and sub, with the ADDSP68 at the front of my list at a sale price of $380.

Edit: upon further reading and browsing through the customer support forums, the miniDSP 6x8 for $350 with the UMIK is probably what I'll go for, but I'm still interested in your feedback


----------

